

Emacs gets Google Maps support. - philjackson
http://julien.danjou.info/blog/2010.html#M%2Dx%20google%2Dmaps

======
zephjc
That's no text editor - it's a space station!

------
naner
That rainbow mode also looks useful.

<http://julien.danjou.info/rainbow-mode.html>

~~~
ElbertF
I immediate tried to find to find a script for Vim that does this, I found
this: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2150>

~~~
mhansen
That script is in need of some serious optimization, it reduces load times for
anything with CSS in it (read: any HTML page) to a 5-second plus wait.

Try it on a large HTML file.

~~~
ElbertF
You may be right but I haven't noticed any delays. Large files load pretty
much instantly for me.

------
ez77
I discovered this gem in HN, but allow me anyway refer to it, as it's most
appropriate: <http://xkcd.com/378/>

------
teamonkey
I was hoping it would look like Dwarf Fortress. :(

------
PieSquared
Each time I see a post about Emacs, I get jealous because I prefer Vi's text
editing.

If only there existed a good modal editor with a good scripting language
behind it...

I keep hoping that Yi (<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Yi>) goes
somewhere, but it doesn't seem too active.

~~~
DavidSJ
Have you considered viper-mode?

~~~
PieSquared
Aye. I've used both Vim and Emacs (Emacs less so, but it was my main editor
for a few months, so I feel comfortable if not proficient with it), and once I
realized neither was what I wanted, I switched to Viper mode.

But, somehow, I never really adjusted to it and now switch between Vim and
when necessary Xcode.

------
benkant
Now all it needs is a text editor and it's done.

------
mhd
In the context of org-mode, that's actually quite useful. Did anyone ever hack
some kind of canvas for emacs? Would probably work either by hackishly
including changed images in the buffer or by embedding another X window.

------
almost
That's really cool!

------
arithmetic
There. _Now_ it's a kitchen sink!

------
mark_l_watson
Too awesome. Really, too awesome.

~~~
mark_l_watson
BTW, I installed it and it runs with Aquamacs or the latest GNU emacs
distribution, but not for the command line emacs that ships with OS X. Fun
stuff.

